# Best shoots to attend



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

buckshot087 said:


> I have been shooting 3D for a few years and I'm now getting into indoor shoots. Whats the best shoot to go to? I plan on going to Vegas and Lancaster, but are these the best? What others would you suggest?


Those are the best 2 in my mind, followed by Louisville and Iowa pro-am


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Vegas,Lancasters,Iowa Pro Am,Presleys Midwest Open,Nationals,Big Sky Open,Yankton,Both of the Central Minnesota Opens-outdoor and indoor. 
These are my top 9 for the year.Too Many other locals and states and sectioals to mention here also.
Don Ward


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

blueglide1 said:


> Vegas,Lancasters,Iowa Pro Am,Presleys Midwest Open,Nationals,Big Sky Open,Yankton,Both of the Central Minnesota Opens-outdoor and indoor.
> These are my top 9 for the year.Too Many other locals and states and sectioals to mention here also.
> Don Ward


and REDDING!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

2fingers said:


> and REDDING!


+1 !


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

2fingers said:


> and REDDING!


Well I havent been to Redding so I didnt feel qualified to comment on that shoot.But what I hear of it you will have a great time.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

there will be more mony truophys and classes this year at the central mn open
so if you didnt make it last year this will be one you dont want to miss
last year we payed out over $2000 in prize mony and gave a way a new bow plus drawings
so put this down on the calender for aug 11-12


----------

